# Too many options...



## Rhuarc (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey everyone I need some help choosing a PJ. I have three options to choose from at this point. The room it's going in is completely light controlled and the screen size will be ~85". I've found a Mitsubishi HC6000 that has 4000 hours on the bulb for $999, an Epson Powerlite 1080 with 50 hours for $950, and a Panny AE2000U for $1000k. I'm using a PS3 for my bluray player. Any input at all would be greatly appreciated!


Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

My order of preference would be the Panny, than the Mitsu and than the Epson. The Panny was a great model when it came out.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm partial to the Epson or Panny myself. DLP pjs don't normally have lens shift.


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

lsiberian said:


> DLP pjs don't normally have lens shift.


In the lower price ranges, that is.


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Have the Panny myself. Awesome unit.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I think that all of those are overpriced compared to what is available new. Say, the Epson 8350 with zero hours on the bulb...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Epson 8350

$100 off and free ground shipping

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/jsp/Product/Specifications.do?sku=V11H373120&BV_UseBVCookie=yes

"Epson wants to ensure customers that it stands behind its products. Therefore, Epson’s spokesperson has informed me that if you experience any problem with premature lamp failure on any Epson 1080p projector, you may return the lamp for a replacement lamp anytime during the life of the projector’s warranty. Yes, you read that right—premature lamp failure on any Epson 1080p projector will be covered for the entire duration of the projector’s warranty, not the lamp’s warranty. 

If you encounter an early lamp failure on any Epson 1080p model, Epson asks that you contact them directly at 800-637-7661 (use your PIN on PrivateLine Support Card)."

http://www.projectorcentral.com/pro...Epsons-Remarkable-Lamp-Guarantee&entry_id=354


----------

